# My First Setup (Intel i7/ATI 5970)



## ExoticallyPure (Jan 10, 2010)

~*Motherboard*: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131404
*Name*: ASUS P7P55D LGA 1156 Intel P55 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail

~*Processor*: http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0317378
*Name*: Core i7 860 Processor Boxed

~*Random Access Memory (RAM)*: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231259
*Name*: G.SKILL Trident 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL8D-4GBTD - Retail

~*Graphics Card (GPU)*: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102863
*Name*: SAPPHIRE 100280OCSR Radeon HD 5970 (Hemlock) 2GB 512 (256 x 2)-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Dual GPU Onboard CrossFire Video Card w/ Eyefinity - Retail

~*Power Supply*: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139013
*Name*: CORSAIR TX Series CMPSU-950TX 950W ATX12V v2.3/EPS12V v2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Retail

~*Hard Drive*: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136320
*Name*: Western Digital Caviar Black WD5001AALS 500GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

~*Disc Drive*: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106289
*Name*: LITE-ON Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 22X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW SATA CD/DVD Burner - Bulk - OEM

~*Computer Case*: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021
*Name*: Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail

*OPTIONAL*:

~*Operating System (OS)*: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116754
*Name*: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 1-Pack for System Builders - OEM

*
Is there any way I can lower the amount of money needed for this build? I'm hoping to shave off as much money as possible without sacrificing the processor or video card (And because I'm going with a 64-bit operating system, 4GB of RAM)? For example, any deals/bundles going on that could save me money on any of these components?
*​


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

You can change the case to an antec 300, the power supply to a corsair 850w , some less expensive 1066 ram , a less expensive motherboard , smaller hdd maybe. If you wanna save money and the os is optional then skip it. those might shave of a hundred or two.

Other then that I think it's a bad time to buy a 5970 as it's 650$ which is a terrible waste of money on this build. Not only does it cost 100% more then a 5870 , but it's only about 20 to 25% faster. Also when nvidia eventually releases some kind of 300 series this prices for it should drop at least a few hundred.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I agree with EMO; no way to justify spending $650.00 on a video card! especially when by next fall that card will sell for $300.00!

get the
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...4102856&cm_re=ati_5870-_-14-102-856-_-Product


even that card is big money and overkill unless you are gaming on a monitor larger than 26 inches AND always play on high resolutions

so many gamers buy these big dollar cards yet they play them on 20 inch monitors on 1600 X resolutions which cant even come close to hitting the capabilities of the card!


----------

